# retrofit active lane assist



## b22tt (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello everybody,
is it possible to activate the lane assist on my TT TDI? 
I think I have to change the steering column switch by 8S0 907 129 AC (for cruise control and lane assist) Is this right?

And does anybody know the coding for activation?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Lane assist button is on the indicator stalk, not the cruise control one.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Does the car have a camera in the windscreen? Looking from the front there will be a triangular clear area in the blacked out area top/centre of the screen. 
Apart from the camera and the assembly with the right indicator stalk, I'm not sure what other hardware is required.

Once everything is fitted, the camera must be calibrated. Obviously most Audi dealers have the equipment to do that and perhaps some windscreen repair companies.


----------



## b22tt (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for your answers.
Yes, I have Traffic sign recognition and light assist. So camera is already installed.
I have already cruise control. So I think I need this part:









It has the lever for cruise control and the switch for lane assist on the indicator stalk.

So the only problem is the correct coding.
It would be really nice if somebody knows which are the correct bits and bytes.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Must say after trying the lane assist for a few weeks I hated it. Turned off and never used it again. I am sure some people love it though.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Most of the time I have it turned off but find when driving on small A and B roads in the dark when it is raining it does give some reassurance in the background. There are different settings for it too and its interaction.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

Had to turn it down when I first tried it. It kept steering the car giving an uncomfortable drive.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Heath said:


> Must say after trying the lane assist for a few weeks I hated it. Turned off and never used it again. I am sure some people love it though.


Ditto that. I used it a few times on different roads when I took delivery of my first TTS and concluded that it's useless and if you rely on it too much, you'll have an accident. Unfortunately, it was standard on my car, else I'd never had optioned it. Also, get a windscreen changed and it has to be recalibrated, which may cost you a few quid. Thankfully on my last TTS the dealer did do that for free.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I've got it on mine and quite like it. Surprised how quickly I got used to it, as now feels weird driving a car without it! Particularly noticeable on motorways.

There could well be a way to retrofit it without the button on the stalk, you need to look into the VCDS coding some more I think. It's a bit like it used to be possible to retrofit TPMS without having the button. The camera is the key thing you need really and sounds like you're covered on that front!


----------



## b22tt (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for your answers.
But I don´t want a discussion about pro and con of the lane assist.

I just want to know which bytes and bits I have to set for activating. 

@J400uk: I think it is not possible to use the lane assist without the button. It should be possible at the VW Golf VII, but not at Audi. Correct me if I´m wrong.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

You won't be able to code this as it's only something Audi can code from the factory or Audi servers.The security code need for VCDS or other software programs is not known and locked down by Audi in order to stop this kind of thing or to be added later. This is due to the fact is must be set from factory as if folks were able to add it later and you had a crash, audi would be part responsible....if you get what I mean. You can fit all the stalks and extra wiring loom, but with out the security code and unlock features it's a waste as cannot be coded.

Also even if you managed to get this access each time you took your TT in to the dealer it would relay and wipe this from the Audi servers once plugged in. It's like people who want to tap in to the front camera feed to use as a dash cam. Just not possible as Audi codes are not easy to get. Trust me, at our dealership(the biggest Audi dealership in the world!!) we've had 4 cases over this year where folks have had services done and Audi servers have re-set their mods, which in turn voids warranties! It's not worth-it mate


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

stumardy said:


> This is due to the fact is must be set from factory as if folks were able to add it later and you had a crash, audi would be part responsible....if you get what I mean.


The apportioning of blame in the event of driving aid(s) failure is interesting.

My car has lane assist and, unknown to me, it was switched on when I drove the car out of the showroom. It took me a while to realise why the steering was fighting back on rural roads, some with a white line on the left.

The system is not perfect either. 
On a wet 3 lane motorway I drove through a section where there had previously been some road works and a temporary cross over to the other carriageway. When the cross over was in operation, temporary "cats-eyes" had been stuck to the road to guide traffic.

Those "cats-eyes" had been removed but the square patches where they had been glued down reflected light differently, in the wet conditions, to the rest of the road surface.

At 70mph, the lane assist camera picked up those square patches and the steering tried to follow the route of the now blocked off cross over! That was somewhat unexpected!!

Lane assist has been switched off ever since.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

People won't accept personal responsibility, some one has to pay.
This is what happens when lawyers called sight of £s

Sad state of affairs.

OP the system is ok, but the effort is not worth the reward.
It does make you use indicator however unless you want to fight the wheel.


----------



## tt2018 (Nov 21, 2017)

stumardy said:


> Hi,
> 
> You won't be able to code this as it's only something Audi can code from the factory or Audi servers.The security code need for VCDS or other software programs is not known and locked down by Audi in order to stop this kind of thing or to be added later.


Sorry to say but if you have not done that or you dont know how, please dont give an definite answer.

The option can be done via VCDS with a few ticks on the car which has front camera only. No button needed and no other hardware needed.

It is activated automatically once speed reaches 60km/h or higher and off again if speed is lower than that.

This is my absolute answer. Yes. It can be done and yes it workes.


----------



## b22tt (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi tt2018,
nice to hear that. 
I would be very happy if you would give me the coding for activating lane assist.

Thank you very much.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

> The system is not perfect either.
> On a wet 3 lane motorway I drove through a section where there had previously been some road works and a temporary cross over to the other carriageway. When the cross over was in operation, temporary "cats-eyes" had been stuck to the road to guide traffic.
> 
> Those "cats-eyes" had been removed but the square patches where they had been glued down reflected light differently, in the wet conditions, to the rest of the road surface.
> ...


This is the type of thing that concerns me about "self driving" cars. I can't see a situation where at some point there won't be a particular set of cirumstances, that requires a human to read the road properly to avoid distaster - whether that's glaring sun, wet roads or whatever, computers really aren't that clever.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

minsTTerman said:


> computers really aren't that clever.


Well, the problem with computers is that we humans tell them what to do. One paradox is we need a computer to help us understand all possible permutations of a given scenario as we're not very good at that. A human or several have to work out how to get the computer to solve the puzzle, but how do we know it's complete? We don't always.

Greatest concern for researchers in this field (auto cars) is how to decide what to do when an accident is going to happen. Humans are pretty simplistic, for the most part self preservation and avoidance takes over. A computer with no sense of self needs rules...so, in a scenario where a car with two people on board is on course to hit a full school bus and it assesses that fatalities will occur - what does the computer decide? Does the two person car take evasive action killing it's occupants thereby saving the school children? Is it simply a numbers game?

Very interesting 8)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

phazer said:


> minsTTerman said:
> 
> 
> > computers really aren't that clever.
> ...


Unless its been programmed (or even hacked  ) to give priority to the occupants of the car.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:



> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > minsTTerman said:
> ...


Quite. I enjoy a bit of reverse engineering 8) Can see ebay flooded with "override" devices, chaos ensues lol


----------



## b22tt (Jul 21, 2017)

Back to the topic:
Does anybody know the coding for the lane assist?


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

It's all on here somewhere as I did mine from it . Just can't remember under what thread sorry

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

